# virgin tivo backup image



## jaxkookie (Apr 30, 2006)

Hello, I am new to the group, but not new to tivo. I have recently attempted to upgrade my hard drive in my tivo series 2 dvr 540040. i have a 250gb western digital. I used mfstools 2.0 everything seem to go as planned. After i copied (or moved) my image to the new drive i tried it in tivo. it booted up fine. went to system information and it still read the 40 hrs of recording. pulled the drive and installed into pc again. did the command to see the whole drive and it bumped it up to 196 hours. placed the drive into tivo and now it wont boot. I have been to every message board i was careful not to touch power supply or dislodge the white ribbon cable. I verified my jumpers and even tried to move them around. i am stuck at the welcome screen. Same problem with the old drive now except it cycles thru to almost there and back to the welcome screen.

Not sure what i messed up. not sure what to do to fix it. I am looking for a virgin backup of the tivo drive. can anyone help?

tia,
jaxkookie


----------



## jaxkookie (Apr 30, 2006)

i think i know what i did i did not shut down linux properly and i may have corrupted the image. so it confirms i need a virgin image of the tivo drive


----------



## Willy (May 17, 2001)

Try this thread, Stan S. has helped me with numerous images:

Image begging

Good luck.


----------

